# General > Biodiversity >  bumble bees

## Scunner

What are the small bumble bees that are feasting on the cotoneaster?

----------


## Liz

This might help http://bumblebeeconservation.org/abo...mon-bumblebees
Our cotoneaster isn't in flower yet  :Frown:   In fact the whole garden is way behind due to the cold weather.

----------


## Stargazer

Hopefully this link to the Caithness Biodiversity Group website will open a link to a PDF of Caithness bumblebees prepared by the Bumblebee Conservation Trust.If the bumblebees you are seeing are about the size of a pea or baked bean it's likely they are workers. Workers are similar marking to their much larger mother the Queen bumblebee and there must be a successful nest nearby.http://www.caithnessbiodiversity.org...ss-sutherland/

----------

